# Atlas copco



## فني اطلس كوبكو (22 أغسطس 2009)

سلام للجميع...

الي حاب يستفسر عن الاعطال وارتفاع الحرارة واي شي شي عن الضواعط الهوائية التابعة لشركة ااطلسكو يراسلني :20: وبإذن اللله اقدر افيدو.... وتقبلو كامل تحيااااااتي


----------



## تامرمخلوف (29 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ممكن صور للضواغط وانواعها


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (29 أغسطس 2009)

فني اطلس كوبكو قال:


> سلام للجميع...
> 
> الي حاب يستفسر عن الاعطال وارتفاع الحرارة واي شي شي عن الضواعط الهوائية التابعة لشركة ااطلسكو يراسلني :20: وبإذن اللله اقدر افيدو.... وتقبلو كامل تحيااااااتي


استاذى الفاضل فني اطلس كوبكو
كل عام وانت بخير عندى مشكلة ارتفاع الحرارات وتجواز مؤشر المجفف عن الحد المسموح به وقد راسلت التوكيل اكثر من مرة ولكن لايبالى فارجو توضيح سبب ذلك ومعالجته والنوع هو g11 والمجفف FX5واريد طرق الصيانة واصلاح الأعطال حسب خبرة حضرتك
لك خالص تحياتى


----------



## otto (10 سبتمبر 2009)

اتصل بشركة بيــــكو للخدمات الصناعية ...توكيل ضواغط هواء انجرسول راند يمكن يقيدوك افضل من اطلس
وشكراا


----------



## otto (10 سبتمبر 2009)

اه ويجب عليك اخى العزيز اولا التاكد من الاتى:
1- تغيير الزيت وفلتر الزيت فى المواعيد المحددة حسب نوع الزيت المستخدم
2- التاكد من نظافة سربنتينه الهواء والزيت وتوافر التهويه الصحيحة للمكان


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (10 سبتمبر 2009)

otto قال:


> اه ويجب عليك اخى العزيز اولا التاكد من الاتى:
> 1- تغيير الزيت وفلتر الزيت فى المواعيد المحددة حسب نوع الزيت المستخدم
> 2- التاكد من نظافة سربنتينه الهواء والزيت وتوافر التهويه الصحيحة للمكان


 شكرا استاذى الفاضل على الرد ولكن ارجو التوسع فى عرض معالجة المشكلة وكيفية صيانة هذا النوع


----------



## م/حسين فكرى (13 يناير 2010)

يا اخوان ممكن وكيل atlas copco فى المملكة العربية السعودية او ارقام تليفونات و يعطيكم الف عافية


----------



## king.khadawy (17 يناير 2010)

سلام عليكم اخويا الكريم عندى ضاغط اطاس كوبكو حلزونى النوع يستهلك زيت بمعل كبير جدا مع العلم بعدم ملاحظة تسرب زيت خارجى الضاغط يعمل فى اجواء حارة فى ليبيا .... اتمنى منك زيادة الكرم وامكانية امدادنا بكتالوجات او اى ملفات تفيد فى عملية الصيانة .... الضاغط موصل توصيل مباشر بمحرك مرسيدس 8 اسطوانات وهو من النوع المغلق يعنى موجود بداخل صندوق مقفل ..... اخوك عادل المصرى


----------



## البتنونى (18 يناير 2010)

أخى فنى أطلس كوبكو أريد منك كتالوج لضاغط الغاز لأطلس كوبكو فى شركات توليد الكهرباء وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالله علي الصغير (8 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم أيها العضو (فني أطلس كوبكو) أنا لي فترة أبحث عن أي شخص يفهم بأطلس كوبكو ولدي مشكلة وهو ان لدي ضاغط من صنع شركة أطلس كوبكو يحتاج للصيانة وأبحث عن كتالوج ولم اتحصل عليه ونوعية الضاغط كالتالي xa350 سنة الصنع 1986 نرجو منكم الرد بأسرع وقت


----------



## عبدالله علي الصغير (8 فبراير 2010)

*البحث عن كتالوج للضاغط atlas copco xa350 سنة الصنع 1986*

*:10:السلام عليكم أيها العضو (فني أطلس كوبكو) أنا لي فترة أبحث عن أي شخص يفهم بأطلس كوبكو ولدي مشكلة وهو ان لدي ضاغط من صنع شركة أطلس كوبكو يحتاج للصيانة وأبحث عن كتالوج ولم اتحصل عليه ونوعية الضاغط كالتالي xa350 سنة الصنع 1986 نرجو منكم الرد بأسرع وقت:84:*


----------



## محمد بن عايض (8 فبراير 2010)

ممكن كتالوج الصيانة لاتلس كبكو xp800


----------



## عبدالله علي الصغير (9 فبراير 2010)

:20:السلام عليكم الأخ/ محمد بن عايض 
نامل الإفادة فإذا كان الضاغط xp800 مكافي للضاغط xa350 فنأمل إرسال الكتالوج لأني بأمس الحاجة له.
والسلام عليكم 
اللهم انصر الإسلام والمسلمين


----------



## محمد بن عايض (10 فبراير 2010)

اخوي عبدالله
والله مادري هو مكافئ له ولا لا
لكن انا مهندس صيانة جديد واحتاج الكاتلوج حقه
لأن الجهاز عندي في الشركة وللاسف ماله مانوال وشغل الصيانة فيه ماشي بالخبرة من الفنيين القدامى

واحتاج اوثق الخبرة هذي وارجع لكاتلوج


----------



## عبدالله علي الصغير (11 فبراير 2010)

*ضواغط الهواء المجرورة*

الأخ/ محمد أشكرك على مجهودك التي بذلته لتحاول أن تساعدني ولكني أطلب منك إذا كان وكيل الشركة قريب منك تستطيع أن تطلبه منهم , مع العلم بأني قد راسلت الشركة على البريد الألكتروني ولكنها لم ترد عليا 
اللهم انصر المسلمين وارفع كلمة الدين :28:


----------



## محمد بن عايض (11 فبراير 2010)

نفس الشيء اخوي عبدالله انا راسلت الشركة ولكن ماردوا لي خبر

انتظر اخونا الفني اذا ممكن يفيدنا بالموضوع

دمت بخير


----------



## IBRAHIM FAWZY (5 مايو 2010)

لدينا ضاغط ga22انتاج 2009اريد كتالوج التشغيل وقطع الغيار


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (5 مايو 2010)

اسلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
للأسف الأخ فنى لم يرد على الموضوع منشهر 8 /2009 ولعل المانع خيرا
اما من ناحية الكتالوج فانا عندى اسطوانة وملفات ولكن مساحتها عالية تاخذ وقت لتحميلها
ربنا يسهل واحاول جاهدا ان البى طلبكم هذا
دمتم بخير


----------



## mfekry1980 (7 مايو 2010)

بالنسبة للاخ الى بيشتكى من سبب استهالك الزيت مع العلم ان لا يوجد تسريب ملاحظه اثناء التشيغل ارجوا التاكد من ماسورة الكسح الخارج من منتصف خزان فاصل الزيت من اعلى والتاكد انها لا يوجد بها اى انسداد واسم الماسورة scavining pipe ملاحظة تفتكر فاصل الزيت لزمتة اية ؟ لزمتة فاصل الهواء من الزيت وتجد ان الهواء بيتجمع فى منتصف فاصل الزيت وفى بعض الاحيان بتسرب زيت من فاصل الزيت ويدخل مع الهواء لذلك يوجد ماسورة تعمل على تجميع الزيت الذى تسرب مع الهواء ودخولة الى scrowتانى لذلك تاكد من معاد تغير فاصل الزيت ولتاكد اكثر لو وجد محبس بعد الكباس مباشرتنا حاول انك تفتح المكبس وتضح قماشة وتاكد ان لا توجد زيت مع الهواء


----------



## superstar_egy7 (13 مارس 2011)

الي م عبد الناصر 
مشكور حضرتك علي الملفات 
وبالنسبة للاسطوانة اللي عندك ممكن ترفعها علي اي موقع زي مثلا
http://www.4shared.com
http://www.mediafire.com
http://www.megaupload.com


----------



## superstar_egy7 (13 مارس 2011)

وبالنسبة ليا انا عندي في الشغل كومبريسور zh7000 و zr 315


----------



## رعد خليل المعموري (3 أبريل 2011)

dear sir 
what type of oil u use
please inform me thanks


----------



## رعد خليل المعموري (3 أبريل 2011)

dear sir 
you need 800 hr service kid 
i .ll sent you the part lst if you demand it 
thanks


----------



## aibraheem (15 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم,

أنا كنت عاوز أعرف لو عندى كمبروسور Atlascopco فى القاهرة وطلبت الشركة تحضر للمصنع علشان تعمل الصيانة الدورة لو سمحتم حد يفيدنى للأهمية القصوى :

عاوز أعرف بيحسبونى الساعة بكام وبيتم حساب عدد الساعات ازاى؟ يا ريت حد يفيدنى بسرعة


----------



## snow man (11 يناير 2012)

*atlas copco GX7*



فني اطلس كوبكو قال:


> سلام للجميع...
> 
> الي حاب يستفسر عن الاعطال وارتفاع الحرارة واي شي شي عن الضواعط الهوائية التابعة لشركة ااطلسكو يراسلني :20: وبإذن اللله اقدر افيدو.... وتقبلو كامل تحيااااااتي



السلام عليكم 
اخى العزيز انا عندى ضاغط هواء نوع atlas copco GX7 اريد ان اعرف نوع الزيت المستخدم فى هدا النوع , لانى اريد ابدال زيته. وشكرا.


----------



## abdulah2 (16 يناير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
احبتي انا عندي مشكله بالكمبروسرات بشكل عام وهي خروج الهوا الى احواض الزيت مما يوئدي لخروج الزيت من فتحت التهويه واتمنا ان تشرحوا لنا الاسباب ولوتكرمتوا بتوضيح بالصوره وترتيب القطع ولكم مني الف شكر


----------



## JANKER (29 يناير 2012)

*1-تأكد اولا المروحة اعلى السربنتينة تعمل *
*2- تأكد من يتم تغير الزيت وفلتر الهواءو الزيت كل 4000 ساعة *
*3- تاكد من يتم تغيير فاصل الزيت كل 8000ساعة*
*والكتالوج موضح بة كل اعمال الصيانة واهم المشاكل التى يمكن ان تحدث فى الضاغط*


----------



## Kassemsaleh7 (18 مايو 2013)

*Atlas corpo type XAS 75 DD*

مشكلة ارتفاع الحرارة وكم يحتاج لتر من الزيت لل air receiver


----------



## MAZOUZABDO (17 يونيو 2013)

أخي الفاضل هل من كتب أو كتالوجات عن ga 45


----------

